# new baby pet pigeon keeps getting attacked by other pet pigeon,help??



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

as the title says, we have a new 17day old hen, we brought her with the view for her to become our other pet pigeons (8month old cock) mate, but he keeps attacking her if he has a chance, i dare not leave them in the same room as shes only a baby, 

why is he doing this?
and how do I get him to stop and reliase that she's no threat and this is the lady friend he's been looking for  when shes a bit older that is.

any ideas???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have seen posts on here about baby pigeons being attacked in lofts. It tends to happen when offspring of one pair wander or fall such that they are near another pair. I'd suggest the cock sees the baby as an intruder in his territory. He won't know that the baby is a hen anyway.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a Homer and a Roller, and when they are both out to fly in the sun room the homer attacks the Roller...but when the Homer is out he sits below the Rollers cage and fusses to her? 
Maybe put a divider screen between them so that they can live together but separate until he gets used to her.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

This is a 17day old B A B Y.!!! This little one is not even fully fledged as yet. This little one needs all the protection, nutrition, and nuturing you can provide for her to become a fully grown sexually mature hen. This process will not occur for atleast another 6 months. In no way should this little one be subjected to the attacks of a fully grown 8 mo. old male..............he could severely injure her or even kill her.

These two must be kept seperated. The male is acting territorial and has no idea that this little one will one day possibly be his mate. You should allow them to observe eachother from a distance, but absolutely no interaction at this time. Little by little over the coming months they will both become accustomed to eachother, but this process will take time and patience on your part.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

dont worry, he hasnt pecked her phyically yet, the little baby stays in the living room and the fully grown male pigeon (dinky) lives in the utility room but sometimes will come sit with us in the living room, when he does the little baby pigeon tries to walk over to him (not sure why) and he attemps to peck her but i always put my hand in the way because i was unsure to what his reaction would be. so dont worry she has not been hurt. I think he is slowly comming round to the fact there is another one of his kind in the house, just depends what mood he is in, is there anythin i can do for him to not feel jelous and to start accepting her????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sally&morgan said:


> dont worry, he hasnt pecked her phyically yet, the little baby stays in the living room and the fully grown male pigeon (dinky) lives in the utility room but sometimes will come sit with us in the living room, when he does the little baby pigeon tries to walk over to him (not sure why) and he attemps to peck her but i always put my hand in the way because i was unsure to what his reaction would be. so dont worry she has not been hurt. I think he is slowly comming round to the fact there is another one of his kind in the house, just depends what mood he is in, is there anythin i can do for him to not feel jelous and to start accepting her????


you can not know this is a hen as she/he is too young to tell the sex.. when the baby matures at 4 ro 6 months of age..they may pair off ... sometimes even the same sex can be a pair..put that is usually two hens.. so time will tell if they will pair up.. but they probably will like to hang around together as pigeons are flock birds.. they will come to be closer when the baby can fly up and get away from the other bird if he is being a bully with him/her.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

your wrong, I do know its a hen, as I brought it from a racing pigeon breader and they do a blood test to find out, she is from fantasic stock as I brought the male from there when he was 17days old last july, I made them aware that I was purposely buying them to become pets both times when purchased. he seemed more setted around her tonight.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

The baby will try to approach the male thinking it is a parent. The baby is looking to be fed. Just be careful with them together.

Best of luck with both of them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sally&morgan said:


> your wrong, I do know its a hen, as I brought it from a racing pigeon breader and they do a blood test to find out, she is from fantasic stock as I brought the male from there when he was 17days old last july, I made them aware that I was purposely buying them to become pets both times when purchased. he seemed more setted around her tonight.


Im not wrong... sorry you have to be so snippy... one can not tell the sex at a young age period.... unless you do a blood test like this breeder did, that is so unusual to hear and did not have my E.S.P cap on, how was I supposed to know that?.......and it is very strange any good "breader" (breeder) would give away such young birds.. 17 days is too early.. they should be fully weaned which is about 30 days old.. so go ahead and call him a good breeder..but IMO I would never let a young one go that early.. it is not usually done that way. good luck with her and hope all works out...


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

your right, I did have to beg for them to sell me a pigeon that young, they do not sell them less than 25days old, but I made it clear that I was keeping it as a pet, so i needed it to be young to hand tame it, I told them it would not be come a racing pigeon, they are a good breader they have a very good set up down there. I wasnt being snippy you made out like I dont know the sex of my baby, dont take it the wrong way over a computer screen anything can sound nasty these days. will put some pics up for you guys soon!


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

the pics of pigeons


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Very pretty. Your male looks a lot like my feral girl.

Pigeons don't really "hand tame" the same way other birds might and when they sexually mature, pretty much all bets are off. I have to agree, a responsible breeder shouldn't have given you the bird so young.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have to agree with Iwerden, in that they should see each other but not be allowed to get at each other. He does think of her as an intruder to his space. If he can, he will hurt her. It takes time for them to get used to each other being around. Be patient and it should eventually be fine. Nothing you can do to make him accept her any sooner, as he is protecting his space. Eventually he'll not mind having her around, and even probably like it. Going slow is the best way. I also have to agree that the breeder shouldn't have let her go so soon. She's adorable, take good care of her.


----------

